# Thinking of Selling My 1993 Colnago



## mike502 (Feb 6, 2005)

About 3 months ago, I won a 1993 Master Light on ebay. Complete bike for $635. When I received the bike, I was a bit disappointed in the classic Colnago paint had quite a bit of rust I contacted the seller and he was willing to have me return it. I decided to keep it and maybe repaint the frame, knowing full well that re-painting the bike may degrade the value. I did anyway. The paint is unusual, it is a candy apple metallic and the lugs were painted to imitate carbon. It has full Ultegra and I have put on new Brakes, new Crank and new Velocity Spartacus wheelset. It is a 56cm. I wanted the bike as really a backup to my Waterford 2200. I relate to having a backup bike like having a backup tennis racket. If you break a string, you want the same feel on the backup racket. I know someone is going to say, why didn't you just buy another Waterford? Simple, I couldn't afford a second one; but, have always been fascinated with Colnago and I love the ride of steel bikes. The Waterford and Colnago do ride differently though. What would be the value of this Colnago?


----------



## mike502 (Feb 6, 2005)

*1993 Colnago Pics*

I figured couldn't get advice without the pics. They aren't the greatest.


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

Your 1993 Colnago is no later than 1986/7 I think - curved fork.
Looks a bit of an odd mix to me but if it rides OK. I was also going to say the paint didn't look correct either but I read you have had it repainted. I wouldn't rate anything other than original Colnago paint schemes (on a Colnago) but this still useable bike. Half a Colnago better than none?


----------

